# A Reminder



## dancan (Jul 24, 2011)

Came across an ad for a chainsaw .

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=191838&d=1311505633


----------



## CJ8Ted (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, its a good reminder. 
It was mid 90s, humid, + nasty today but I wore by boots and chaps while cutting. I cut to keep warm in the winter and have found I stay warm all year long

Ted


----------

